# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Học làm giàu >  Chính sách mới chiết khấu đến 20% giá trì căn hộ Ancora Lương Yên , cơ hội lớn nhận xe Mazda3 , ti vi 60inch. + tủ lạnh 20tr VND

## sunphuquoc5678

Nếu quý vị là người quan tâm căn hộ tại dự án Sun Grand City - Ancora Residence tại số 3 Lương Yên thì không nên bỏ qua bài giới thiệu này.
Xin được điểm lại một số đặc điểm nổi bật của dự án để quý vị có thể hình dung rõ nét hơn về sản phẩm duy nhất và sẽ là đẹp nhất gần kề phố Cổ này:
+ Vườn thủy sinh và dạo bộ rộng 6000m2 lớn nhất HN.
+ Trần cao 3m4 giật thạch cao 3m, rất cao và thoáng đãng.
+ Nước uống tại vòi, đạt chuẩn quốc tế.
+ Nội thất Kohler, Hafele cao cấp của Đức.
+ Mặt kính ngoài dự án sử dụng kính Low - E cao cấp nhất hiện nay, giữ nhiệt, cách âm, lọc ánh sáng.
+ Mật độ thấp nhất trong các dự án hiện nay, 10 căn/ 1 mặt sàn.
+ Toàn bộ khu vực bếp đều có lô gia thông thoáng.
+ Sau này quý vị vào ở sẽ cài đặt ứng dụng qua AppStore để quản lý tòa nhà và căn hộ của mình.
PKD Sungroup : Hotline 1 : 091 489 23 65  

Hotline 2 : 0948 245 966  
Kèm theo đó là chính sách bán hàng mới nhất của dự án, quý vị xin lưu ý chính sách đặc biệt này sẽ kết thúc vào ngày 30/6 này. Vì vậy quý khách hàng đang quan tâm dự án thời điểm này đây là thời điểm không thể tuyệt vời hơn.
* Chiết khấu 11% cho khách thanh toán sớm 95%.
* Tặng gói nội thất smart homes 50 triệu.
* Miễn phí 2 năm phí quản lý dịch vụ (không lấy trừ 300.000/m2).
* Bàn giao thô trừ 4 tr/m2.
* Hỗ trợ vay 65% giá trị căn hộ.
* Ls 0% đến khi nhận nhà. Ân hạn nợ gốc và miễn phí trả nợ trước hạn. CK thêm 1% cho KH vay NH.
* Không vay: CK 4%.
* Tổng chiết khấu dành cho khách hàng mua trong tháng 6: 11% + 87,8 triệu + 4 triệu/m2 (gói thô). Tổng CK lên tới 21%.
Quý khách hàng đang là những người quan tâm tới dự án, có thể đã được nghe qua tư vấn hay mới chỉ tự tìm hiểu, hãy gọi ngay cho tôi, tôi sẽ tư vấn cho quý vị những căn hộ phù hợp nhất, kèm theo những thông tin chính xác và sâu nhất của dự án để quý vị có thể có cái nhìn chân thực nhất đối với căn hộ mà mình đang quan tâm.
* Một vài căn hộ tốt nhất:
1. Căn T20605. DT 108.7m2. Thiết kế 3+1 PN. Giá sau CK: 3,8 tỷ bao gồm VAT và KPBT.
2. Căn T20707. DT 128.9m2. Căn góc 3 mặt thoáng. Thiết kế 3+1 PN. Giá sau CK: 4.7 tỷ bao gồm VAT và KPBT.
3. Căn T30604. DT 89m2. Căn 2PN. Giá sau CK 3,6 tỷ bao gồm VAT và KPBT.
Lễ tri ân khách hàng vào ngày 27/8/2017 tại khách sạn Deawoo.
Hotline 3 : 0948 245 966  
Chương trình bốc thăm cực hot:
- Có cơ hội may mắn nhận xe Mazda 3 trị giá 650 triệu đồng.
- 2 giải nhì: Mỗi giải 01 chiếc tivi trị giá 33.000.000VNĐ.
- 5 giải ba: Mỗi giải 01 chiếc tủ lạnh trị giá 19.000.000VNĐ.

- LH ngay Hotline 3 : 0948 245 966  để giải đáp tất cả các câu trả lời của quý vị.

----------


## sunphuquoc5678

Người Chăm luôn tự hào về những ngôi tháp Chăm-pa cổ kính xây dựng bằng đất nung độc đáo. Hình ảnh vũ nữ Chăm-pa cổ xưa đã được chạm khắc vào các đền tháp, trong đó bức phù điêu Vũ nữ Trà Kiệu là một trong những tuyệt tác. Là một bộ phận của nền văn hoá dân tộc, kiến trúc dân gian của người Chăm cũng có một lịch sử và truyền thống lâu đời. Người ta còn thấy nhiều nét trạm trổ và các bức tượng bằng đá thể hiện nếp sinh hoạt ca múa và chơi nhạc dân gian rất sinh động. Người Chăm luôn mang trong máu của mình một tâm hồn văn nghệ dân tộc đặc biệt. Nghệ thuật truyền thống luôn được người Chăm nuôi dưỡng, trân trọng và liên tục truyền cho nhau từ bao đời nay. Nhận thấy nét đẹp văn hóa của người Chăm, MBLand Holdings đã quyết định đem đến mảnh đất du lịch Đà Nẵng nền văn hóa nghệ thuật này. Vanesea Field Luxury Resort mang các đặc trưng bản địa theo ngôn ngữ hiện đại và phóng khoáng, tường gạch đỏ, sự ra vào và khối đa chiều của cấu trúc mặt ngoài, chất thô đi cùng chất cảm của vật liệu gạch nung địa phương và cùng với đó là những con sóng rì rào và bờ cát trắng mịn trải dài như vô tận.*Hotline : 090 45678 31  hoặc 093 44 88 441*

----------

